# Higgins Outing Results



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Guess I will get the ball rolling.

Met Bluedevil in Clare at 4:30am and headed for Higgins.
The wind was a howling when we set up the portable shanty so we decided yours truley would use his weight advantage to hold down the shanty while Matt drilled the holes.I have never been in a shanty that was that portable.Was extremely happy when the wind only moved it several feet.:yikes:
The morning smelt bite was slow and we headed back at 7:30 to the State Park to meat the rest of the MS guys.We all decided to split up and try to locate some fish.
We all met back at the park at 12:30 for our cookout.Which proved to be a wise choice due to the wind and countless whiteouts.The bear burgers,brats,vensin stew,jerky,summer sausage and some barly pops did the trick to warm us up to battle mother nature for the rest of the day.The fish never did turn on the rest of the day
To sum it all up.

WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME​
Good seeing some of the same old faces again and double great seeing all the new members that attended this outing.Thanks to all of you that brought food and drink and hope to see you all again if the future.
Larry


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

....It's good to know there are a bunch of you guys around...not like those WEST SIDE GUYS...who only fish in bars....:lol: :lol:


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I was going to start a thread yesterday after I talked to you Larry but shortly after I hung up the phone I lost power here at the house. I had to stay at my moms and did not make it back here until 8pm today.

Well as Flydunker said "the fishing was great but the catching was not so great". 
We could not get anything going with the lakers or whitefish in the morning. It was a long morning waiting for noon to go in for lunch, but the conversation with Larry, Paul, lawnguy, and his buddy(sorry, forgot your first names guys:sad: ) helped past the time.

Lunch was perfect. Nice hot bear burgers, brats, and venision stew really hit the spot after dealing with that wind. The BS'ing was great with everyone. It was good to meet all of you--paulywood, flydunker, rfwood and his wife, and lawnguy and his friend. It was also good to see the familiar faces too, RCH, backlash, and flydunker. Sorry about the uncalled for second wake up call Don.:lol: 

We all got a game plan going and headed back out about 2:30. Larry and I set up a little SW from the N. State Park for smelt not more than 80yrd's from rfwood and backlash. I was not marking nothing on the vex but Don and Nick radio'ed us and said they were picking up a few here and there, so me and Larry made the move over to them. As we just about finished setting up Larry decided he was to dry so he fell into a hole up to his knee. 
After Larry went up to the truck to get some dry socks and boots we got settled in and started fishing. Had a few small schools of smelt come through every so often but could not hook up on any of them. Then just as Larry and I decided to pack it up and just as Larry reeled up one of his poles a really nice school come in on the vex. Poor Larry had to sit there with his wet foot and watch me catch fish. He was not more than 2ft away from me and I think he had 2-3 bites. Sorry about that Larry.:lol: 

I had a great time and thank you all for making it that way.
Looking forward to the next one. Hopefully we wont have 30+ mph winds and whiteout snow storms though.:yikes:


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

Well guys, I had a great time this weekend. To bad the fish didn't cooperate. After lunch my brother and brother in law decided to head out to the crowd of shanties by the state park. Drove down to the launch and unloaded the big shanty. Set it up but never got a line wet. The wind was so strong it split one of the boards where the side and bottom meet. Then the tarp sides were blowing so bad it felt like the whole thing was going to come down on us any minute. So we tore it down and headed back in. Never did catch a fish. I was planning on heading up this weekend but the boss vetoed it. (I am going to do some kind of fishing on friday though:lol: ) Great to meet everyone and I hope that everyone had a good time.


----------



## rfwood (Jan 8, 2004)

Linda and I had a great time, was nice to meet everyone and we need to do
this again soon.
Besides not setting my radio to the correct channel, high winds, slow bite
and catching a good head cold I would do it anytime.
Picture is in my gallery.

dick


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Here is a pic of some of the State Park Tailgaters. :lol:


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Rat City Hooker said:


>


Sure, ya got me stuffing my face.:lol:


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Man those sure are some ugly mug shots:lol:. It was good seeing a couple of old faces and it was good seeing some new members of this great site. To put it bluntly the fishing sucked, but the comorade was great even tho I was dragging butt throughout the day. Larry did you finally thaw out by the time you got home? I heard ya holler, I looked out and it looked like you were up to your hip in that hole. Glad you did not hurt yourself, except maybe a little pride.:yikes: Hey Dick, sounded like your wife was out fishing you, it would be quiet then she would holler out FISH ON. Thank her for me for the ride in will ya. The food was just awesome, fit for a king.I plan on making one more trip up there and hopefully I plan it right so I can get some smelt during the day instead of that night time bulls$#t. Again it was great meeting new faces. Will have to all get together and do it again.


----------

